# Newbie With A Benson Silver Pocket Watch



## V4FRP (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope having found this forum that perhaps someone can help. I have my grandfathers silver J W Benson pocket watch passed down through the family. The case is stamped with a capital Q that I believe denotes the year 1891, the movement inside states it is a 'Ludgate'. Unfortunately the mainspring is broken (so I've been told) and so far people I have taken it to repair have returned it as parts unavailable. As it seems such a pity to break the watch up just to sell the case would anyone on here be able to advise of anyone in the uk who could repair this watch as I would love to use it on a fairly regular basis. Any help would be gratefully received I am by the way resident in west Wales.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

You taking it to Jewellers or a Watchmaker? A good watchmaker should be able to fabricate that part.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - I hope you are successful in finding a watchmaker.:buba:


----------



## V4FRP (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. So far I've taken it to jewellers who have sent it away to their repairers who have returned it as 'parts unavailable'. So can anyone recommend a watchmaker in South Wales please, or one I could send the watch to.


----------



## TimepasseS80 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello V4FRP, I too am a newbie to the forum but not to my love of watches and restoring

them. I was apprenticed to a watchmaker for 4 yrs (1947-1951) when I left for my RAF

service. I digress! I have very recently put my late Dad's pocket watch back into full

working order after 35yrs lying broken in a drawer. This became possible by way of a

donor watch that I purchased on E----B. The parts I used were the entire balance,the

mainspring and the mainspring arbor. I believe the silver open face watch is known as

the "Benson Coronation Watch" and has a fairly standard movement. My point is that

this may prove to be a way for you to progress the restoration of you grandfather's

watch. The watch I bought did cost me a few bob but was in very nice condition.

Good luck with your project,

TimepasseS80.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi V4RFP,

Well there are two types of your movement, if it is an earlier one it may well be a fusee chain drive, and if the mainspring breaks on those they can cause more damage depending on how much force the spring disapated when it broke, a picture of the movement would be nice, i cannot message you as your below 50 posts, but if your still struggling to find a repairer on your old watch after 50 posts then message me...............


----------



## V4FRP (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information I think the movement is one known as a Ludgate made around the 1890's. I have seen some movements on fleabay but at the moment without a lot more knowledge am reluctant to wield the plastic. This is a great site and thanks for the advice so far.


----------

